# DOREY'S of Guernsey



## Jacktar1

Anyone around who sailed with Dorey's ? I sailed as 2nd Mate on the "Rocquaine" in 1953, Master was Dan McFaul, from Larne I believe, a real character and a damn good skipper. Dont know what happened to Dorey's fleet, last time I saw Captain McFaul was in the 1960's he was Master on one of the 'Yew' boats. The other name I remember was Charlie McQuinlan (correct spelling ?) anothe Master with Dorey's.
Cheers.....Glan


----------



## BillH

Jacktar1 said:


> Anyone around who sailed with Dorey's ? I sailed as 2nd Mate on the "Rocquaine" in 1953, Master was Dan McFaul, from Larne I believe, a real character and a damn good skipper. Dont know what happened to Dorey's fleet, last time I saw Captain McFaul was in the 1960's he was Master on one of the 'Yew' boats. The other name I remember was Charlie McQuinlan (correct spelling ?) anothe Master with Dorey's.
> Cheers.....Glan



Following the death of Peter Dorey in the Fastnet Race his wife continued to run the business successfully for several years but after problems with manning etc decided to offer the company as a going concern.
1982/83: Protracted negotiations with Arklow Shipping Ltd., regarding the sale failed to bring agreement. Arklow Shipping Ltd., were, it was reported, interested in the company more for the lucrative coal contracts than for the 3 ships themselves.
In the face of liquidation it was announced in 1983 that the Company assets and goodwill were to be acquired by Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness to become their wholly owned subsidiary, retaining an office in Guernsey as before, but controlled from Barrow.


----------



## Bill Davies

BillH said:


> Unfortunately one of the Dorey family was killed (I believe in a sailing accident) in the late 70's or early 80's I think and his wife struggled to keep the business going.
> Eventually the business and the 3 fairly new vessels BELGRAVE, PERELLE and ROCQUAINE were sold to James Fisher & Sons Barrow.


There was another in this fleet the name of which escpes me. Beginning with 'O'


----------



## David W

PERELLE 

General Cargo built 1979 J.W.Cook & Co Ltd. Wivenhoe. England, UK. 
Yard No 1458 (IMO 7711402)

"PERELLE" (GBR/Guernsey) DOREY. Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd. St Peter Port, Guernsey. CI. United Kingdom. 
James Fisher & Sons Ltd. have strong affiliations with Dorey.
1986-87 (approx) reflagged

PERELLE (Bhs/Nassau) DOREY. Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd. St Peter Port, Guernsey. CI. United Kingdom.
1990/91 sold / transferred ?

"PERELLE" (Bhs/Nassau) ALEXANDERS Partners (Shipbrokers) Ltd. Ilford, England, UK. CI. United Kingdom.
Fishers are still are involved with this ship 
1994 sold

"FOSSELAND" (Bhs/Nassau) TORBULK Ltd . Grimsby, England. UK. Owners Cove Shipping Ltd.
27th July 2000 arrived at the River Fal for lay up, having been arrested by the Admiraty Marshall.
2000 sold

MALONE (Bhs/Nassau) TORBULK Ltd . Grimsby, England. UK. 
Owners Malone Shipping Ltd.
SeaChartering Ltd, Sharpness, are also Involved with this ship.
15th August 2000 delivered to her new owners at Falmouth.
2001 sold

SEALARK (Bhs/Nassau) VISTA Shipping Agency. Tallinn, Estonia. 
Owners Ace Shipping Incorporated .
18th April 2001 taken over by her new owners at Rotterdam.
2007 sold

SEALARK (Svk/???) M&M Marine Shipping Co Ltd. Istanbul, Turkey.. 
Owners Kegan Trading SA
2008 sold

SEALARK (Kna/???) BANMAR Ship & Port Services. Bandirma, Turkey. Owners Owners Kegan Trading SA
8th July 2007 Port State Control inspection at Constantza, Romania.
No detentions, 5 deficiencies.
13th September 2008 passed west of Istanbul on a voyage Bourgas for Bandirma. 


BELGRAVE

General Cargo built 1978 J.W.Cook & Co Ltd. Wivenhoe. England, UK. 
Yard No 1456 (IMO 7636872)

"BELGRAVE" (GBR/Guernsey) DOREY. Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd. St Peter Port, Guernsey. CI. United Kingdom. 
James Fisher & Sons Ltd. have strong affiliations with Dorey.
1986-87 (approx) reflagged

BELGRAVE (Bhs/Nassau) DOREY. Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd. St Peter Port, Guernsey. CI. United Kingdom.
1993 sold/ transferred ?

"BELGRAVE" (Bhs/Nassau) ALEXANDERS Partners (Shipbrokers) Ltd. Ilford, England, UK.
Owners Sun Shipping Corporation .
4th November 1984 suffered engine failure off the Eddystone Light while on a voyage Ghent for Arklow.
7th November 1984 arrived at Wicklow in tow of the tug KING LOUA (GBR-1972/24grt)
9th November 1994 left Wicklow still in tow of KING LOUA.
10th November 194 arrived at Cardiff for repairs 
1995 sold

"OAKLAND" (Bhs/Nassau) TORBULK Ltd . Grimsby, England. UK. Owners Oakland Shipping Ltd.
6th February 1998 while leaving Buckie for Belfast with a cargo of distillers pellets she ran aground on West Mucks reef.
7th February 1998 she was refloated with the asistance of the tug KINTORE, and sailed for Leith under her own power.
12th February 1998 arrived at Leith for discharge and survey. The survey showed eztensive bottom damage and she was declared a CTL.
12th August 1998 she arrived at Gdynia, but not not for scrap.
Obviousley somebody wanted her.
1998 sold

SEA REM (Vct/Kingstown) REM Service Sp Zoo Shiprepair & Trading Co, Gdynia, Poland.
2001 sold

SEA REY (Vct/Kingstown) STREAM Agency Ltd.
Owners Galder International Ltd.
9th February 2005 passed west of Istanbul on a voyage Constantza for Ambarli 
4th February 2005 reported to be listing 40-42' , and then sank in poisition 35.24n - 21.55e, off Crete, Mediterranean. Two of the crew were lost, she had been on a voyage Istanbul for Misuarata. 


ROCQUAINE

General Cargo (4) built 1977 J.W.Cook & Co Ltd. Wivenhoe. England, UK. 
Yard No 1455 (IMO 7624075)

"ROCQUAINE" (GBR/Guernsey) DOREY. Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd. St Peter Port, Guernsey. CI. United Kingdom.
Owners Rocquaine Shipping Co Ltd. 
James Fisher & Sons Ltd. have strong affiliations with Dorey.
1995 sold

"LOCH SWILLY" (Bhs/Nassau) DUNDALK Shipowners Ltd. Dundalk. Ireland.
Owners McCorkell Co Ltd. 
James Fisher & Sons Ltd. Barrow. England. UK., are still associated with this ship.
1996 sold

LUNDEN (Vct/Kingstown) LUPIN Shipping Co., Copenhagen, Denmark, & Varberg, Sweden.
6th January 2007 arrived at Gdynia from Rodbyhavn. 
2nd October 2007 arrived at Falkenberg from Aalborg
2007 sold

COMET (Kna/???) BANMARIN Denizcilik Ltd. Istanbul, Turkey. Owners Scarlet Maritime & Trading Co Ltd.
23rd November 2007 Port State Control inspection at Immingham, England, UK. Under the flag of Moldavia.
5 days detentions, 23 deficiencies.
5th January 2008 arrived at Constantza from Immingham 
7th January 2008 Port State Control inspection at Constantza, Romania. Under the flag of Moldavia
7 days detentions, 24 deficiencies.
10th July 2008 passed west of the Dardanelles on a voyage Kherson for Izmir. Now under the flag of St Kitts.
11th August 2008 Port State Control inspection at Constantza, Romania. No detentions, no deficiencies. 
21st August 2008 left Catania for Kherson. 

Jacktar, I hope this is of some use, these are not complete history's, just what I have gleaned over a period of time.


----------



## tom roberts

Sailed on Roquaine from Birkenhead December 6th 57 paid off Leith 23rd skipper was I think G Humphrey.


----------



## BillH

BillH said:


> Following the death of Peter Dorey in the Fastnet Race his wife continued to run the business successfully for several years but after problems with manning etc decided to offer the company as a going concern.
> 1982/83: Protracted negotiations with Arklow Shipping Ltd., regarding the sale failed to bring agreement. Arklow Shipping Ltd., were, it was reported, interested in the company more for the lucrative coal contracts than for the 3 ships themselves.
> In the face of liquidation it was announced in 1983 that the Company assets and goodwill were to be acquired by Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness to become their wholly owned subsidiary, retaining an office in Guernsey as before, but controlled from Barrow.


These are the vessels I have identified to Dorey involvement as owners or managers.

The details are incomplete being in a state of suspended research


ONESIMUS DOREY.
GUERNSEY
1898 - 1907

WILLIAM (1898 - 1902) wooden barquentine.
O.N. 64314. 208g. 184n. 114.5 x 24.2 x 12.9 feet.
7.1872: Launched by Cox, Bridport, for 

18 : Sold to C. T. Bowring & Company, Liverpool.
1898: Sold to Onesimus Dorey, Guernsey.
1902: Sold to J. W. Finch.




AURORA (1902 - 1907) wooden barquentine.
O.N. 60291. 261g. 185n. 115.6 x 23.3 x 13.9 feet.
5.1869: Launched by Petrie, Montrose, for

1902: Sold to Onesimus Dorey, Guernsey.
1907: Sold to C. A. Jones, Portugal and converted into a lighter.




ONESIMUS DOREY & SONS.

(1907 - 1930)
LTD.
(1930 - 1972)

GERALDINE (1907 - 1912) wooden barquentine.
O.N. 67274. 228g. 142n. 120.1 x 24.0 x 12.9 feet.
12.1873: Launched by Vivian, Salcombe, for

1907: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
1912: Sold to F. Friend


LEADING CHIEF (1912 - 1915) wooden barquentine.
O.N. 73906. 305g. 260n. 124.0 x 26.0 x 14.6 feet.
8.1876: Launched by Kinloch, Kinghorn, for

1912: Purchased by Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
9.1915: Wrecked.


ANNIE REECE (1915 - 1918)
O.N. 119636. 150g. 88n. 99.1 x 22.7 x 9.4 feet.
Post 1918: 2-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (12” X 12.5”) 23 nhp paraffin engine manufactured by A. & E. Woodward, Keighley.
1909: Completed as a sailing vessel by R. Cock & Sons, Appledore, for

1915: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
1918: Transferred to Dorey Shipping Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey & Sons, managers), motorised, and renamed DOILINDA.
1920: Sold to A. C. Bedoura. 



TORFREY (1919 - 1929)
O.N. 95738. 429g. 167n. 167.9 x 25.1 x 9.4 feet.
C.2-cyl. (21” & 42” x 30”) engine manufactured by Ross & Duncan, Glasgow.
10.1900: Completed by J. Fullerton & Company, Paisley (Yard No.156), for Fowey No.4 Steamship Company Ltd., (Toyne, Carter & Company, managers), Fowey. 
5.1919: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey. 
2.1929: Purchased by Gracechurch Transports Ltd., (Richards, Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers), London, and renamed YORKRIVER. 
1932: Sold by mortgagees (Coutts & Company, London & Jules Roy, Rouen, France) to James C. Screech & Company, Appledore.
8.1932: Sold to Alfred H. Smith., Shenfield. 
10.1932: Sold to Samuel Gray, Belfast.
12.1933: Sold to Michele Cacace, Italy, and renamed REGINA CACACE. 
25.1.1935: Sold to Italian shipbreakers.



ALGAMA (1920 - 1921)
O.N. 117741. 774g. 322n. 194.7 x 30.1 x 11.0 feet.
T. 3-cyl. (15”, 26” & 42” x 33”) 90 rhp engine manufactured by Ross & Duncan, Glasgow.
5.1904: Completed as LYCIDAS by J. Fullerton & Sons, Paisley (Yard No. ) for

19 : Sold to and renamed CLYDEBANK.
19 : Sold to and renamed ALGAMA
19 : Sold to and renamed EASTFORD.
19 : Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
1921: Sold to Sir B. Rees.
1921: Sold to Ashburnham Steamship Company Ltd., (P. E. Fry, manager)




. LAKEWOOD (1920 - 1956)
O.N. 139333. 570g. 252n. d. 164.8 x 27.0 x 11.1 feet
T.3-cyl. (14”, 24” & 39” x 27”) 83 rhp engine manufactured by the shipbuilder.
2.1919: Completed as HADRIX by J. Lewis & Sons Ltd., Aberdeen (Yard No. 54) for Robert Rix & Sons Ltd., Hull.
1920: Sold to Sea Transportation Co. Ltd. (managers Onesimus Dorey & Sons, St Peters Port Guernsey) 
1921: Purchased by Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey, and renamed LAKEWOOD.
7.11.1931: Owners restyled as Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd.
1956: Sold to British Iron & Steel Corporation (BISCO) and allocated to Clayton Davie Ltd. 
7.5.1956 Arrived at their Dunston yard for demolition.



BROADGREEN (1921 - 1933)
O.N. 135551. 622g. 264n. 175.2 x 28.1 x 10.4 feet.
T.3-cyl. (14”, 24” & 40” x 27”) 90 rhp engine manufactured by Ross & Duncan, Glasgow.
16.1.1914: Launched as BROADGREEN by J. Fullerton & Company, Paisley, (Yard No. 231), for West Lancashire Steamship Company Ltd., (Alfred Rowland & Company, managers), Liverpool.
20.2.1914: Completed.
3.4.1917: Sold to T. G. Beatley & Son, (Thomas E. Brooke, manager), London.
11.1.1918: Renamed MADAME BROOKE.
22.11.1921: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
23.12.1921: Renamed BROADGREEN.
7.11.1931: Owners restyled as Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd.
16.11.1933: Sold to Monroe Brothers Ltd., (Monroe Brothers, managers), Liverpool.
12.10.1934: Renamed KYLEGORM.
1.12.1936: Sold to Kyle Shipping Company Ltd., (same managers).
12.10.1937: Sold to Walton Steamship Company Ltd., (F. L. Dawson, manager), Newcastle.
5.1946: Sold to Cia. Marittima “Laguna” S.A., Panama, and renamed SEMIRAMIS.
28.3.1951: Whilst on a voayge from Alexandria to Benghazi with general cargo foundered off Mersa Matrou.


FERMAIN ( ) (1925 - 1932)
O.N. 140333. 702g. 329n. 180.4 x 28.1 x 12.1 feet.
T.3-cyl. (14”, 23” & 38” x 27”) 81 rhp engine manufactured by Wm. Beardmore & Company Ltd., Glasgow.
8.1917: Completed as YORE by C. Rennoldson & Company, S. Shields (Yard No. ) for

19 : Sold to and renamed PARRACOOMBE.
1925: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey, and renamed FERMAIN.
7.11.1931: Owners restyled as Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd.
26.6.1932: Whilst on a voyage from Cardiff to Rouen with coal wrecked at Cape Flamanville, at a position 49.33N., 1.52W., near Dielette.


BELVEDERE ( ) (1927 - 1940)
O.N. 145493. 869g. 416n. 198.0 x 30.6 x 12.4 feet.
T.3-cyl. (16”, 27” & 44” x 30”) 130 nhp engine manufactured by MacColl & pollock Ltd., Sunderland.
7.1922: Completed as ENID DUNFORD by W. Harkness & Son Ltd., Middlesbrough (Yard No. ) for Dunford Steamship Company Ltd., (E. S. Dunford and Company Ltd., managers), Newcastle.
1927: Purchased by Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey and renamed BELVEDERE.
7.11.1931: Owners restyled as Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd.
17.12.1940: Exploded a mine off Southend and sank.


STAINBURN / PERELLE ( ) (1929 - 1942)
O.N. 134945. 659g. 265n. 177.0 x 28.1 x 10.9 feet.
T.3-cyl. (14¼”, 27” & 44” x 30”) 97 rhp engine manufactured by Campbell & Calderwood Ltd., Paisley.
4.1922: Completed as STAINBURN by Wm. Adam & Company, Olderfleet Shipyard, Larne Harbour (Yard No. 2) for Stainburn Steamship Company Ltd., (H. C. Reynolds, manager), Whitehaven.
14.8.1928: District Bank Ltd., in possession, appointed Kenneth R. Monroe, Liverpool as manager.
8.3.1929: Purchased by Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
6.4.1929: Renamed PERELLE.
11.11.1931: Owners restyled as Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd.
15.3.1942: Whilst on a voyage from Londonderry to Swansea and / or Cardiff with potatoes, was sunk in a collision with the troop transport U. S. S. BARNETT 9750d. / 28 at a position 11 miles east of Inishowen Head at a position 55.13.14N., 5.39.26 W.


SARNIA (1930 – 1957) see ship No.




FERMAIN ( ) (1933 - 1941)
O.N. 163727. 759g. 359n. 181.8 x 28.2 x 12.2 feet.
T.3-cyl. (15”, 24” & 40” x 24”) 63 nhp engine manufactured by N. V. Overschiesche Motorfabrik, Overschie.
1920: Completed as JAN BORREMANS by Wed C. Boele & Zonen, Slikkerveer (Yard No. ) for
19 : Sold to and renamed NERO.
1933: Purchased by Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed FERMAIN.
2911.1940: Shelled at Dover and damaged by German / French coastal artillery.
2.4.1941: Sunk by German aircraft bombing at position 50.35N., 00.52E.


PORTELET ( ) (1936 - 1940)
O.N. 123347. 1,064g. 543n. 212.2 x 33.9 x 13.3 feet.
T. 3-cyl. ( ) hp engine manufactured by Richardsons Westgarth & Company Ltd., Sunderland.
2.1918: Completed as LOCHEE by Charles Hill & Sons Ltd., Bristol (Yard No. 126) for Dundee Perth & London Shipping Company Ltd.
12.2.1927: Severely damaged by grounding and subsequent refloating at Inchkieth, Firth of Forth.
1936: Purchased by Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., and renamed PORTELET.
2.2.1940: Whilst in ballast enroute Ipswich to Sunderland, exploded a mine 3-4miles S.W. by west of New Smith’s Knoll Light vessel and sank with the loss of two of her eleven crew..


LANCRESSE (1933 - 1935)
O.N. 163726. 804g. 386n. 183.0 x 29.7 x 12.9 feet.
T.3-cyl. (13.5”, 22.5” & 36” x 27”) 67 rhp engine manufactured by Penn & Bauduin, Dordrecht.
1917: Completed as SCHOONHAVEN by T. Van Duivendijk, Lekkekerk (Yard No. ) for

19 : Sold to Kon. Nederlandsche Stoomvaarts Maatschappij N. V. and renamed ERATO.
1933: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey, and renamed LANCRESSE.
22.11.1935: Whilst on a voyage from Newlyn to London with stone, sunk in a collision with 
g./ 2 miles south by east from the Brake lightvessel.


BELGRAVE (1945 - )
O.N. 166344. 1,076g. 605n. 223.4 x 34.0 x 11.9 feet.
T.3-cyl. (13.5”, 23” & 38” x 27”) 115 nhp engine manufactured by North Eastern Marine Engineering Company Ltd, Newcastle.
1.1938: Completed as BRASTED by Burntisland Shipbuilding Company Ltd., Burntisland (Yard No. ) for Hudson Steamship Company Ltd., London.
1945: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed BELGRAVE.



ROCQUAINE (1946 - 19 )
O.N. 169401. 965g. 536n. 197.6 x 24.1 x 13.2 feet.
T.3-cyl. (15”, 25.5” & 41” x 31”) hp engine manufactured by Aitchison, Blair Ltd., Clydebank.
1943: Completed as EMPIRE RIDER by Scott & Sons, Bowling (Yard No. 369) for the Ministry of War Transport, (J. Hay & Sons Ltd., managers).
1946: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed ROCQUAINE.
24.4.1952: Suffered explosion and fire which was subsequently extinguished.


FERMAIN ( ) (1948 - 1952)
O.N. 146927. 1,074g. 606n. 210.4 x 33.0 x 13.6 feet.
T.3-cyl. (17”, 28” & 46” x 30”) 147 nhp engine manufactured by North Eastern Marine Engineering Company Ltd., Sunderland. 
1.1924: Completed as BRIAN by R. Thompson & Sons Ltd., Sunderland, (Yard No.318), for J. J. Robson & Son, Sunderland. 
1943: Purchased by the Williamstown Shipping Company Ltd., (Comben Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers), London. 
1945: Renamed KENTBROOK. 
1948: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed FERMAIN. 
29.12.1952: Whilst on a voyage from Swansea to Guernsey with Anthracite, wrecked on Black Rock, N. E.of St.Sampson Harbour, Guernsey. Holds & engine room tidal, broadside to beach with sides badly buckled amidships.
2.1953: Declared a constructive total loss and sold for demolition.


PORTELET ( ) (1950 - 1958)
O.N. 161046. 946g. 481n. 205.5 x 32.2 x 11.8 feet.
T.3-cyl. (17”, 28” & 46” x 33”) 148 nhp engine manufactured by Earle's Shipbuilding & Engineering Company Ltd., Hull.
8.1930: Completed as SANFRY by Goole Shipbuilding & Repairing Company (1927) Ltd., Goole, (Yard No. 290), for J. Hargreaves & Sons (Leeds) Ltd., Leeds. 
1941: Purchased by Brook Shipping Company Ltd., (Comben Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers), London. 
1945: Renamed YORKBROOK. 
2.1946: Transferred to Williamstown Shipping Company Ltd., (same managers). 
1950: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed PORTELET. 
20.5.1958: Sold to Hammond Lane Ltd., Dublin, for demolition.


LANCRESSE (1953 - 1962)
O.N. 161155. 1,151g. 670n. 220.0 x 34.1 x 14.2 feet.
T.3-cyl. (17”, 27” & 45” x 33”) 173 nhp engine manufactured by the shipbuilder. 10.5 kts.
28.4.1930: Launched as PRESTATYN ROSE by D. & W. Henderson & Company Ltd., Glasgow (Yard No. 900M) for Richard Hughes & Company Liverpool.
5.1930: Completed.
20.4.1934: Owners restyled as Richard Hughes & Company (Liverpool) Ltd., (Thomas J. Tierney, manager).
9.1941: Whilst on a ballast voyage to the Tyne, was damaged by German aircraft at a position 51.52.25N., 01.35.45E. and was taken in tow.
19.9.1941: Arrived at Harwich, subsequently repaired and returned to service.
8.5.1952: Sold to Hughes, Holden Shipping Ltd., Swansea.
1953: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed LANCRESSE.
2.3.1962: Arrived at Bruges for demolition by Van Heyghen Freres.


PERELLE (1954 - )
O.N. 180995. 1,047g. 569n. 205.0 x 32.8 x 13.7 feet.
T. 3-cyl. (14”, 24” & 40” x 27”) 130mn engine manufactured by the shipbuilder.
6.11.1945: Launched as EMPIRE FENCHURCH by J. Lewis & Sons Ltd., Aberdeen (Yard No.187) for the Ministry of War Transport, London ( managers) 
2.1946: Completed.
1946: Sold to John Stewart & Company, Glasgow, and renamed YEWFOREST.
1954: Purchased by Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed PERELLE.
1961: Towed to Gothenburg for demolition.
1961: Leased by shipbreaker for use as a floating store in Denmark
1962: Reduced to a barge by the shipbreaker and renamed TOR.
No further details located.


HAVELET (1957 - 1961)
O.N. 164885. 1,067g. 532n. 1,350d. 227’6” x 34’0” x 13’11”
T.3-cyl. (15”, 25” & 42” x 30”) 150 nhp engine manufactured by Northe Eastern Marine Engineering Company Ltd., Sunderland.
7.1936: Completed as BETSWOOD by Wm. Pickersgill & Sons Ltd., Sunderland (Yard No. ) for Wm. France Fenwick & Company Ltd., London.
1946: Registered under Shoreham Shipping & Coal Company Ltd.
1947: Sold to Stephenson Clarke Ltd., and renamed ASHLEY.
1957: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed HAVELET.
2.10.1961: Arrived at Terneuzen for demolition by N. V. Scheldveen.



BELVEDERE (1957 - 1960) 
O.N. 163512. 972g. 518n. 205.0 x 33.0 x 13.1 feet.
T.3-cyl. (14.5”, 25” & 41” x 30”) 118 nhp engine manufactured by D. Rowan & Company Ltd., Glasgow.
8.1934: Completed as PETWORTH by Burntisland Shipbuilding Company Ltd., Burntisland (Yard No. ) for Stephenson Clark & Associated Companies Ltd.
1957: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed BELVEDERE.
22.8.1960: Arrived at Nieuw Lekkekerk for demolition by Machinehandel en Scheepssloperij “De Koophandel”.


BELVEDERE ( ) (1961 - 1965) 
O.N. 168594. 1,423g. 699n. 235.2 x 36.7 x 13.8 feet.
3-Cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. ( x ) bhp oil engine manufactured by the shipbuilder.
21.1.1954: Launched as RAMBLER ROSE by J. Lewis & Sons Ltd., Aberdeen (Yard No. 240), for Hughes, Holden Shipping Ltd., Swansea & Liverpool. 
1961: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed BELVEDERE. 
1965: Sold to Britain Steamship Company Ltd., (Watts Watts & Company Ltd., managers), London, and renamed PUTNEY. 
1965: Renamed BALMORAL QUEEN, Comben Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers. 
1967: Watts, Watts & Company Ltd., re-appointed as managers. 
1968: Sold to Eskgarth Shipping Company, (Comben Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers). 
1969: Sold to Elias S. Condos & Others, Greece, and renamed SOLON. 
1970: Owners restyled as Elias S. Condos, Leandros Gouliotis, Dionissios Vassilatos and Nicolaos Hadjigeorgiou. 
1971: Sold to Fortuna Shipping Company Ltd., Cyprus, and renamed MALENA.
1979: Sold to Aristos Kaisis, Limassol, Cyprus, and renamed KAISIS I.
1981: Sold to Konista Navigation Company Ltd., Limassol, Cyprus.
5.1982: Reported as demolished by her owners at Limassol.


HAVELET (1961 - 1972)
1,024g.

1972: Transferred to Onesimus Dorey (1972) Ltd.


PORTELET (1964 - 1972)
1,024g.

1972: Transferred to Onesimus Dorey (1972) Ltd.













as MANAGERS for


Anglo - French Steamship Company Ltd.

ROSSGULL (1898 - 1900)
O.N. 81914. 238g. 90n. 130.1 x 22.0 x 10.0 feet.
C.2-cyl (18” & 36” x 24”) engine manufactured by Muir & Houston, Glasgow. 54 rhp.
10.1884: Launched by McArthur & Company, Paisley (Yard No. ??? ) for the Earl of Leitrim, Mulroy, County Donegal, Ireland.
1895: Sold by the executors of the late Earl of Leitrim to C. J. Stewart, London.
1898: Sold to the Anglo-French Steamship Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey, manager), Guernsey, and registered at Plymouth.
12.1900: Wrecked.


DEVONIA (1) (1903 – 1905)
O.N. 114624. 509g. 179n. 172.5 x 27.7 x 10.3 feet.
T.3-cyl. (16”, 26.5” & 43” x 30”) 125 nhp engine manufactured by Soc. Anon. Met. d’Anvers, Antwerp.
2.1903: Completed by Soc, Anon. Chaud d’Anvers, Hoboken (Yard No. ) for the Anglo-French Steamship Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey, manager), Guernsey.
1905: Sold to Soc. Comp. Bulgare de Nav., Varna, and renamed KYRIL.


DEVONIA (2) (1906 - )
O.N. 119349. 314g. 187n. 140.2 x 23.1 x 10.5 feet.
C.2-cyl. (16.5” & 36” x 27”) 52 rhp engine manufactured by the shipbuilder.
9.1906: Completed by Scott of Kinghorn Ltd., Kinghorn (Yard No. ) for the Anglo-French Steamship Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey & Sons, manager), Guernsey.



Dorey Shipping Company Ltd.

DOILINDA (1918 - 1920) see Annie Reece

TORFREY (19 - ) see ship No. .

BROADGREEN (19 - ) see ship No. .


Sea Transportation Company Ltd.


SARNIA (1923 - 1930)
O.N. 145765. 711g. 323n. 188'0" x 28'0" x 14'2½"
T.3-cyl. ( ) HP engine manufactured by Baggesen & Company, Dundee.
1.9.1923: Launched as DOREEN by C. Rennoldson & Company, S. Shields (Yard No.198) for O. . 
10.1923: Completed for the Sea Transportation Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., managers), Guernsey. 
1930: Transferred to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd.
24.5.1941: Damaged by German aircraft bombs and gunfire at Milford Haven.
1957: Sold to Hargreaves Coal & Shipping Company Ltd., (Comben Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers), London, and renamed HARDALE. 
1959: Sold to N. V. Machinehandel En Scheepslopperij "De Koophandel", Lekkerland, for demolition.


BEAUPORT (1927 - 1930)
O.N. 137270. 739g. 331n. 191.0 x 29.2 x 11.3 feet.
T.3-cyl. (16”, 26.5” & 44” x 30”) 127 nhp engine manufactured by the shipbuilder.
1.1920: Completed as SUNNISIDE by Forth Shipbuilding & Engineering Company Ltd., (Jeffrey Yard No. ), Alloa, for

1927: Sold to the Sea Transport Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey & Sons, managers), Guernsey, and renamed BEAUPORT.
16.2.1930: Whilst on a voyage from Goole to Guernsey with coal, wrecked on Little Russel Rocks, Guernsey.




BROADGREEN
LAKEWOOD
TORFREY
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GUERNSEY COASTERS LTD
On behalf of the MORTGAGEES of

WYKE REGIS (1929 – 1930)
O.N. 143423. 718g. 333n. 180.2 x 28.1 x 12.2 feet
T. 3-cyl. ( ) engine by Verschure & Co., Amsterdam
1917: Completed as ALDEGUNDE by N.V. Scheepsbouwwerf de Merwede, Hardinxfeld (Yard No. 128) for N.V. Stoovaart Maatschappij ‘Aldegunde, (Nederland Stoomvaart maatschappij, managers). 9.1919: Sold to Anglo-European Steamship, Coal & Pitwood Company Ltd, London. 11.1919: Sold to the Regis Shipping Company Ltd, (G. F. Harrison, manager), Cardiff, and renamed WYKE REGIS. 8.1925: Sold to Edward G. Willis, Guernsey. 7.1928: Sold to Guernsey Coasters Ltd., (Bird Brothers, proprietors) (Edward G. Willis manager) St. Sampson, Guernsey. 
1929: Onesimus Ltd, appointed managers by the Mortgagees. 9.1930: Sold to Wm Thomas & Sons, Amlwch, and renamed ELIANNA. 12,6.1936: Whilst on a voyage from Havre to Briton ferry with a cargo of scrap metal, wrecked 5 miles south from Hartland Point.








MINISTRY OF WAR TRANSPORT


SAUTERNES (194 - )
1,049g.

1922: Completed as


EMPIRE RICHMOND see stephenson Clarke. No.65



The old company was in 1972 restyled as
ONESIMUS DOREY (HOLDINGS) LTD
to control
CONDOR LTD
(created in 1964 in cconjunction with Commodore Shipping Company Ltd., Jersey
to operate hydrofoil services around the Channel Islands & to France)
and
the following new company created to own the ships


ONESIMUS DOREY (1972) Ltd.

HAVELET (1972 - ) see ship No. above.

PORTELET (1972 - ) see ship No. above.

PERELLE (1972 - )
O.N. 303469. 1,985g. 1,083n. d. 290 x 42 x 17 feet
9-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. ( x ) 2,020 bhp Polar type oil engine manufactured by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow.
10.1958: Completed as KINNAIRD HEAD by G. Brown and Company (Marine) Ltd., Greenock (Yard No. 276), for A. F. Henry and MacGregor Ltd., Leith. 
8.1963: Owners purchased by Christian Salvesen and Company Ltd., Leith. 
11.1972: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (1972) Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed PERELLE.
6.1977: Sold to Navale Cala di Volpe S.p.A., Italy, and renamed FRANCESCA SECONDA.
1977: Sold to Fenicia di Nav. S.p.A., Italy.
1977: Sold to Soc. Riunite de Navigazione S. A., Italy.
26.11.1985: Arrived at Porto Nogaro for demolition.



1977:
restyled as
ONESIMUS DOREY (SHIPOWNERS) LTD.


ROCQUAINE (1977 - 1984)
O.N. 377823. 985g. 641n. 1,599d. 66.91 x 10.77 x 4.12 metres.
Post 1994: 1,055g. 614n. 1,559d.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (222 x 292mm) 1,100 bhp Blackstone ESL8MGR type oil engine manufactured by Mirrlees Blackstone (Stamford)Ltd., Stamford. 11 kts.
9.1977: Launched by J. W. Cook & Company (Wivenhoe) Ltd., Wivenhoe (Yard No. 1455) for Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd.
12.1977: Completed for Rocquaine Shipping Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., managers).
4.1983: Company assets and goodwill were to be acquired by Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness, ( F. T. Everard & Sons Management Ltd., London, appointed as managers).
1984: Transferred to Coe, Metcalf Shipping Ltd., Liverpool, and removed from management.
7.1986: Transferred to Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness, removed from and re-registered in Bahamas.
1986: S. R. B. International, Belfast, appointed as managers.
1988: Transferred to Rocquiane Shipping Company Ltd.
1991: Transferred to Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness.
199 : Owners restyled as James Fisher & Sons plc.
1994: Sold to Dundalk Shipowners Ltd.
1995: Sold to McCorkell Shipping Ltd., Glasgow, (Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., managers), and renamed LOUGH SWILLY.
1996: Sold to Lupin Shipping Ltd., St Vincent & Grenadines, and renamed LUNDEN.


BELGRAVE (1978 - 1985)
O.N. 379000. 985g. 641n. 1,599d. 66.91 x 10.77 x 4.12 metres.
Post 1994: 1,059g. 622n. 1,559d.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (222 x 292mm) 1,100 bhp Blackstone ESL8MGR type oil engine manufactured by Mirrlees Blackstone (Stamford)Ltd., Stamford. 11 kts.
4.1978: Completed by J. W. Cook & Company (Wivenhoe) Ltd., Wivenhoe (Yard No. 1456) for Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd.
4.1983: Company assets and goodwill were to be acquired by Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness, ( F. T. Everard & Sons Management Ltd., London, appointed as managers).
1985: Transferred to Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness, (same managers).
1.1986: Chartered to Spray Shipping Corporation, Panama. (Alexander Partners (Shipbroking) Ltd., London, managers).
6.1986: Re-registered in Bahamas.
199 : Owners restyled as James Fisher & Sons plc.
1994: Sold to Sun Shipping Corporation, Panama. (Alexander Partners (Shipbroking) Ltd., London, managers).
1995: Sold to Oakland Shipping Ltd., (Torbulk Ltd., managers), and renamed OAKLAND.
6.2.1998: Whilst departing Buckie on a voyage to Belfast with distiller’s pellets, went ashore on West Mucks Reef.
7.2.1998: Refloated by the 4,000 bhp / 40 tons bollard pull tug KINTORE 346g. / 77 and subsequently, following underwater inspection, proceeded under her own power to Leith for discharge.
12.2.1998: Arrived at Leith. Following discharge it was declared that extensive bottom damage made her a constructive total loss.


PERELLE (1979 - 1985)
O.N. 386923. 985g. 641n. 1,599d. 66.91 x 10.77 x 4.12 metres.
Post 1994: 1,059g. 614n. 1,559d.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (222 x 292mm) 1,100 bhp Blackstone ESL8MGR type oil engine manufactured by Mirrlees Blackstone (Stamford)Ltd., Stamford. 11 kts.
1.1979: Completed by J. W. Cook & Company (Wivenhoe) Ltd., Wivenhoe (Yard No. 1458) for Onesimus Dorey (1972) Ltd.
4.1983: Company assets and goodwill were to be acquired by Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness, ( F. T. Everard & Sons Management Ltd., London, appointed as managers).
1985: Transferred to Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness, (same managers).
1.1986: Chartered to Sun Shipping Corporation, Panama. (Alexander Partners (Shipbroking) Ltd., London, managers).
7.1986: Re-registered in Bahamas.
199 : Owners restyled as James Fisher & Sons plc.
1994: Sold to Cove Shipping Company Ltd., (Torbulk Ltd., managers), and renamed FOSSELAND.
1997: Sold to Fosseway Shipping Ltd., (same managers).


















ROCKPOINT (1991 - 1992)
O.N. 402411. 1,398g. 869n. d. 59.95 x 13.01 x 6.20 metres
Post 1980: 1,597g. 1,053n. d. 73.34 x 13.19 x 5.087 metres.
Post 1996: 1,707g. 920n. 2,703d.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (320 x 480mm), 1,485 bhp, MWM TBD484-8 type oil engine manufactured by Motorenwerke Mannheim, (MWM), Mannheim. 11 kts.
6.4.1977: Keel laid as PROCYON by Scheepswerf Bodewes Gruno, Foxhol, (Yard No. 240), Moerman Libra Shipping B.V., Holland. 
24.6.1977: Launched. 
29.8.1977: Completed for Kustvaartbedrijf Moerman B.V., Holland. 
1980: Lengthened. 
1984: Purchased by James Tyrrell Ltd., (Arklow Shipping Ltd., managers), Arklow, and renamed ARKLOW VALLEY. 
1987: Purchased by Arklow Shipping Ltd. 
1991: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., and renamed ROCKPOINT, registered at Dundalk. 
1992: Sold to Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., Dundalk. 
1994: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., (Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., managers).
1996: Renamed SOLWAY FISHER, (James Fisher & Sons (Liverpool) Ltd., appointed as managers).



ROCKFLEET (1993 - ) demise chartered to Dundalk Shipowners Ltd.
O.N. 401854. 999g. 658n. 1,622d. 66.15 x 11.46 x 4.461 metres oa.
Post 1996: 1,095g. 599n. 1,622d. x 5.24 metres.
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (320 x 450mm) 1,200 bhp MaK 6M452AK type oil engine manufactured by Atlas MaK Maschinenbau, Kiel. 11 kts.
1979: Completed as GLOBE by Schpsbw. Bebrouders Sander B. V. Delfzijl (Yard No. 279) for Rederij m.s. Globe, (Becks Scheepsvaartkantoor B. V. managers), Holland.
1993: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., (Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., managers), and renamed ROCKFLEET.



ROCKABILL (1993 - 1995) demise chartered to Dundalk Shipowners Ltd.
O.N. 401848. 999g. 670n. 2,192d. 79.13 x 12.43 x 4.771 metres.
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (280 x 340mm) 1,600 bhp Yanmar 6Z-St type oil engine manufactured by Yanmar Diesel Engine Company Ltd., Amagasaki. 12 kts.
1977: Completed as SYBILLE by Watanabe Zosen K.K., Hakata (Yard No. 188) for

1988: Renamed SCOT VENTURE.
1988: Renamed ECHO VENTURE.
1989: Renamed SYBILLE.
1991: Sold to Dundalk Shipping Company Ltd., Dundalk, and renamed ROCKABILL.
1992: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., (Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., managers).
1993: Renamed SEA BOYNE, Agri-Trans Ltd., appointed as managers.
1995: Sold to Agri-Trans Ltd., (Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., managers).
1996: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., (same managers).



VERENA (1992 - 1994) demise chartered to Dundalk Shipowners Ltd.
O.N. 755364. 492g. 299n. 1,427d. 80.40 x 10.06 x 3.261metres.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (220 x 280mm) 1,000 bhp Deutz RSBA8M528 oil engine manufactured by Kloeckner-Humboldt-Deutz, Koeln. 11 kts.
1978: Completed as VERENA by Detlef Hegemann Rolandwerft G.m.b.H., Bremen (Yard No. 101) for Thekla Schepers K.G. m.s. “Verena” & Company, Haren/Ems.
4.1992: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., Bahamas.
7.1992: Alexander Partners (Shipbroking) Ltd., London, managers, and renamed ROCKISLAND, registered Dundalk (O.N. 401851)
1994: Sold to Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., and removed from management.
1995: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd.



ROCKISLAND (1992 - 1994) see ship No. above.

ROCKFORD (1994)
O.N. 403005. 955g. 614n. 1,558d. 65.84 x 10.93 x 4.292 metres oa.
Post 1994: 1,044g. 549n. 1,558d.
8-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (220 x 380mm) 1,014 bhp Brons type oil engine manufactured by Appingedammer Brons, Appingedam. 11 kts.
1976: Completed as VISCOUNT by Schpsw. Bodewes Gruno, Foxhol (Yard No. 236) for Rederij Viscount, (Becks Scheepsvaartkantoor B. V. managers), Holland.
1988: Sold to Highgoal Shipping Ltd., (Harris & Dixon (Shipbrokers) Ltd., London managers), Cyprus. and renamed CANFORD. 
1991: Carisbrooke Shipping plc, appointed as managers.
1993: Union Transport Group plc, appointed managers
6.1994: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., (Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., managers), and renamed ROCKFORD.
7.1994: Sold to McCorkell Shipping Ltd., Glasgow, (same managers), retaining Dundalk registry.
1996: Renamed LOUGH MASK.
1996: Sold to Salcus Shipping Ltd., (Baltway Shipping Ltd., managers), Belize, and renamed STAR ANNA


ROCKPOINT (1994 - 1996) see ship No. above.

ROCKISLAND (1995 - ) see ship No. above.

SEA BOYNE (1996 - ) see ship No. above.

SOLWAY FISHER (1996 - 19 ) see ship No. above.


----------



## Bill Davies

'Havelet' was the ship I was thinking of. The 'O' must have been the owners Christian name.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Hi Bill
The compamy was always known as Onesimus Dorey, Yoy are correct in saying that the owner was involved in a sailing accident. I cannot remember the exact year, but it was in the 1970s during the Fastnet Yacht Race, if you remember Ted Heath was also involved in the race and lost his rudder.

Regards Robert


----------



## Jacktar1

Gentlemen.............very many thanks to you all for the info provided, much appreciated. I still keep wondering whether there is anybody around who remembers Capt Dan McFaul or sailed with him ? Cheers........Glan


----------



## BillH

Robert,

Yes, Onesimus Dorey may have been the principal name of the founder but if you dig into old records and ship registration papers you will find the variations of the company names (as listed above) over the years, together with the subsidiary and associated company names.

Bill


----------



## David W

Thanks Bill H you have saved me a lot of head scratching and eye strain.
Best wishes for the completion of the history.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

BillH said:


> Robert,
> 
> Yes, Onesimus Dorey may have been the principal name of the founder but if you dig into old records and ship registration papers you will find the variations of the company names (as listed above) over the years, together with the subsidiary and associated company names.
> 
> Bill


Bill
Maybe I should have worded my posting differently, I was stating the name that most of us coasting men knew the company by.

Regards Robert


----------



## paulm

Re:Belgrave, During the 80's the v/l was part owned and managed by Capt. Barry Cank of Garston, in conjunction with Alexander Ptnrs London.Unfortunately while on passage to Nth. Spain with a cargo of swarf, Capt Cank,Ch Eng, and an A.B. died as a result of following each other into the hold to investigate a shifting of the cargo folllowing a rough passage.Inadequate
ventilation prior to entry to the hold, and toxic fumes from the swarf leading to depletion of oxygen causing their deaths.I had sailed with Barry and new him well - a great loss and tragedy for all concerned.
Paulm


----------



## David W

That unfortunate event occured on 7th April 1989 on a voyage Barry for Vigo.


----------



## Bill Davies

paulm said:


> Re:Belgrave, During the 80's the v/l was part owned and managed by Capt. Barry Cank of Garston, in conjunction with Alexander Ptnrs London.Unfortunately while on passage to Nth. Spain with a cargo of swarf, Capt Cank,Ch Eng, and an A.B. died as a result of following each other into the hold to investigate a shifting of the cargo folllowing a rough passage.Inadequate
> ventilation prior to entry to the hold, and toxic fumes from the swarf leading to depletion of oxygen causing their deaths.I had sailed with Barry and new him well - a great loss and tragedy for all concerned.
> Paulm


Paulm,
I think you will find that the Belgrave and perhaps a dozen other similar sized ships were infact owned and managed by Ivanovic (Alexander Partners). The Masters had a small stake in the vessel. 
Bill


----------



## paulm

Hi Bill,
You are most probably correct - although I was employed by the Irish guys ànd they managed the v/l's I was never privy to their financial arrangements or involvement. I did however hear Ivanocic's name mentioned regularly - he was always referred to as the big "I".
Regards,
Paul.


----------



## petermac

Jacktar1 said:


> Gentlemen.............very many thanks to you all for the info provided, much appreciated. I still keep wondering whether there is anybody around who remembers Capt Dan McFaul or sailed with him ? Cheers........Glan


Oh yes! I remember Captain Dan McFaul when I was a young second mate on the Portelet, and then I joined him on the Belgrave when it was brand new. He taught me a lot and although he was as tough as old boots he was an excellent shiphandler and seafarer. When i first joined the Portelet i recall the First Mate telling me not to switch on the Radar, this on my first watch as we left port. After a while i switched on the Radar and to my horror within a few seconds Captain Dan was beside me. His words to me were"If you need that thing on up here son then you need me up here" I promptly switched off the Radar. Could you imagine the fancy young things of today doing without their ECDIS?


----------



## father john

I grew up in Guernsey 1946-1958 and remember frequently seeing many of the Dorey coal ships in St. Sampson's Harbour, they were at that time all named after bays in Guernsey, thus :- Fermain, Perelle, Rocquaine, Belgrave, Havelet, Belvedere, Lancresse, Portelet, and possibly others. Sarnia was the Roman name for the island.
During the last century there was a thriving horticultural industry growing first grapes then tomatoes and flowers which were mainly shipped to England in British Railways ships. The tomatoes were grown in glass houses, which were heated by coal (and filled with CO2), which was imported in Doreys colliers; there was also a gasworks which used a large quantity of the coal.
In the latter part of last century when the UK joined the European Common Market, the horticultural industry was adversely affected and less coal was required, many glass houses became derelict. Electricity replaced gas in many uses, and I believe that Guernsey now receives electricity via an underwater cable from France, where it is generated in a nuclear power station not far from Cherbourg.


----------



## Jacktar1

petermac said:


> Oh yes! I remember Captain Dan McFaul when I was a young second mate on the Portelet, and then I joined him on the Belgrave when it was brand new. He taught me a lot and although he was as tough as old boots he was an excellent shiphandler and seafarer. When i first joined the Portelet i recall the First Mate telling me not to switch on the Radar, this on my first watch as we left port. After a while i switched on the Radar and to my horror within a few seconds Captain Dan was beside me. His words to me were"If you need that thing on up here son then you need me up here" I promptly switched off the Radar. Could you imagine the fancy young things of today doing without their ECDIS?


petermac.........thanks, I was also a young second mate on the 1946 built Roquaine (ex Empire Rider) in 1953 with Captain Dan McFaul.
He also taught me a lot and yes, he was tough but an excellent shiphandler and seafarer. Had many a pleasant night ashore at St Sampson's. Remember very well one voyage, docking at Bremen to load cement for Newport, berthed alongside at 0100 hrs, Captain Dan said.....ok, we are going ashore, and ashore we did go, what a night !!!

Glan


----------



## ted nutt

*DOREYS of Guernsey*

Morning. Bill H,have update for Lycidias.
Built and completed for Ritson&Co,Maryport.
1909-Sold to Clydeside S.S.Co Ltd
1912-same owner Renamed CLYDEBANK
1913-Sold to R.H.Penny,Shoreham. Reamed ALGAMA
1915-Sold toFord Shipping Co Ltd(Munn&McNeil&Co),Glasgow.
Renamed EASTFORD and then Reverted toALGAMA.
1919-Sold to O.Dorey
1920-Sold to Sir B.Rees,Cardiff
1920-Sold to Ashburnham S.S.Co Ltd,(P.E.Fry),Cardiff
1923-Same owners T.Vivian-Rees,mgr.
28.12.1923-Wrecked on Les Baleines,during a voyageCardiff~La Rochelle,coal.
04.04.1924-Refloated and sold for scrap


----------



## BillH

ted nutt said:


> Morning. Bill H,have update for Lycidias.
> Built and completed for Ritson&Co,Maryport.
> 1909-Sold to Clydeside S.S.Co Ltd
> 1912-same owner Renamed CLYDEBANK
> 1913-Sold to R.H.Penny,Shoreham. Reamed ALGAMA
> 1915-Sold toFord Shipping Co Ltd(Munn&McNeil&Co),Glasgow.
> Renamed EASTFORD and then Reverted toALGAMA.
> 1919-Sold to O.Dorey
> 1920-Sold to Sir B.Rees,Cardiff
> 1920-Sold to Ashburnham S.S.Co Ltd,(P.E.Fry),Cardiff
> 1923-Same owners T.Vivian-Rees,mgr.
> 28.12.1923-Wrecked on Les Baleines,during a voyageCardiff~La Rochelle,coal.
> 04.04.1924-Refloated and sold for scrap


Ted, Good morning,

Thanks for the info but I have already been updating the entire fleet over the past six or seven months and surprisingly working backwards have found no end of sailing vessels owned by generations of the Dorey family. I hope to post a revised fleet later this week once I have tidied it up.

Bill


----------



## BillH

Revised fleet list as of September 2010 with research still continuing.

Dorey & Co.

STAR OF THE WEST (1869 – 1880) wood Bkn
O.N. 56303. 211g. 187n. 109.7 x 25.5 x 12.1 feet.
3.1869: Launched by Domaille, Guernsey for Dorey & Company
1880: Sold to J. Dorey, Guernsey
1888: Sold to R. J. Dorey
3.1892: Foundered.

J. Dorey.

STAR OF THE WEST (1880 – 1888) wood Bkn
O.N. 56303. 211g. 187n. 109.7 x 25.5 x 12.1 feet.
3.1869: Launched by Domaille, Guernsey for Dorey & Company
1880: Sold to J. Dorey, Guernsey
1888: Sold to R. J. Dorey
3.1892: Foundered.


OCEAN MONARCH (1882 – 1888) wood Bkn (Bg at build)
O.N. 56372. 229g. 204n. 113.6 x 25.0 x 14.1feet.
11.1866: Launched by Domaille, Guernsey for P. Mollut & Company, Guernsey.
1882: Sold to J. Dorey, Guernsey.
1888: Sold to R. J. Dorey.
1904: Dismantled.

R. J. Dorey.

15, High Street Guernsey
Later
The Briers, St Sampsons, Guernsey
c1912 Ceased trading

STAR OF THE WEST (1888 – 1892) wood Bkn
O.N. 56303. 211g. 187n. 109.7 x 25.5 x 12.1 feet.
3.1869: Launched by Domaille, Guernsey for Dorey & Company
1880: Sold to J. Dorey, Guernsey
1888: Sold to R. J. Dorey
3.1892: Foundered.

OCEAN MONARCH (1888 – 1904) wood Bkn (Bg at build)
O.N. 56372. 229g. 204n. 113.6 x 25.0 x 14.1feet.
11.1866: Launched by Domaille, Guernsey for P. Mollut & Company, Guernsey.
1882: Sold to J. Dorey, Guernsey.
1888: Sold to R. J. Dorey.
1904: Dismantled.

MORNING STAR (1891 – 1906) wood 3 masted Bn
O.N. 63494. 213g. 186n. 119.0 x 24.4 x 12.9 feet.
8.1874: Launched by De La Mare, Guernsey for J.B.Marquand & Company, Guernsey
1890: B.Rees appointed as manager.
1891: Sold to R. J. Dorey.
1.1906: Sunk in collision.

SABRINA (1895 – 1896) wood 3 masted Bkn
O.N. 76341. 326g. 298n. 134.8 x 27.6 x 12.9 feet.
10.1876: Launched by Wm. Richardson, Sunderland for W. W. Steer & Company, Salcombe.
1895: Sold to R. J. Dorey.
1896: Sold to C. A. Idestrom, Sweden.
LR 1900 quotes P.A.Lange, Sweden


WAVE QUEEN (1896 – 1901) wood Bk
O.N. 58040. 325g. 293n. 130.0 x 27.2 x 14.1 feet.
8.1870: Launched by Harvey, Littlehampton for T. Gates & Company, Shoreham
1890 LR quotes T.B.Gates.
1891: Shoreham Shipping Company Ltd.
1893: G.F.Carrington.
1896: Sold to R. J. Dorey
12.1901: Wrecked.

LEADING CHIEF (1897 – 1912) wood barquentine.
O.N. 73906. 305g. 260n. 124.0 x 26.0 x 14.6 feet.
8.1876: Launched by Kinloch, Kinghorn, for Wm. Kinloch, Kingston, Elginshire.

Pre 1885: Sold to James Mill, Garmouth, Elginshire although LR maintain Wm.Kinloch until Dorey.

1897: Sold to R. J. Dorey, St Sampsons
1912: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
9.1915: Wrecked.

W. W. LLOYD (1902 – 1904) wood Bkn
O.N. 70304. 261g. 230n. 116.0 x 24.5 x 14.4 feet.
1.1875: Launched by E. Roberts, Port Madoc for Lloyd & Company, Caernarvon.
1885: SS W.S.Caine Company Ltd, (W. Thomas & Company, managers)
1890: LR quotes Owen Lloyd.
1892: LR quotes D. L. Lloyd.
1902: R. J. Dorey
7.1908: Sunk in collision.

MONARCH (1903 – 1904) wood Bg
O.N. 21087. 303g. 268n. 116.7 x 27.4 x 14.6 feet.
7.1859: Launched by Sebire, Guernsey for Domaille, Guernsey
1878: J. Hamley & Company
1890: A. & F. Manuelle
1892: F.Manuelle
1903: Sold to R. J. Dorey
1904: Dismantled.

EARLSHALL (1905 – 1911) Iron Bk
O.N. 73405. 442g. 376n. 142.0 c 26.9 x 15.8 feet
1876: Built by Wm. Thompson, Dundee for Robertson Brothers, (Charles Robertson, manager), 25 Dock Road, Dundee.
1905: R. J. Dorey
1911: Sold




ONESIMUS DOREY
?? pre1892 – 1907

North Quay, St Peter’s Port, Guernsey

pre1892: Onesimus Dorey.
1898: Anglo-French Steamship Company Ltd.

1907: Onesimus Dorey & Sons
1920: Dorey Shipping Company Ltd.
1920: Sea Transportation Company Ltd.


7 OR 11.11.1931: Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd.
date dependent on source


1964: Condor Ltd., incorporated in conjunction with Commodore Shipping Company Ltd., to operate hydrofoil services around the Channel Islands and to France.

1972: Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd 
restyled as Onesimus Dorey (Holdings) Ltd.
Onesimus Dorey (1972) Ltd., created to operate the cargo shipping business.


1977: Onesimus Dorey (1972) Ltd., (Reg No. 02526G - ??) restyled as Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd.


THE FLEET

1. RENNER (1891 - 1895) wood schooner.
O.N. 98042. 145g. 119n. 94.0 x 24.0 x 11.0 feet.
1864: Built by Johansen, Arnis for J.B.Renner, Liverpool
1883: P. Thomasen, Denmark
1889: J.J.West, London.
1890: Sailingship Renner Company Ltd, (J.J.West, manager).
1891: Sold to Onesimus Dorey
1895: Gone from Dorey

2. RESULT (1895 - 1897) wood brig.
O.N. 44945. 262g. 228n. 117.5 x 25.8 x 13.3 feet.
7.1864: Launched by De Putron, Guernsey for C.F. Carrington & Company, Guernsey
1895: Sold to Onesimus Dorey, Guernsey
1.1897: Missing.

2a. ROSE OF DEVON (1897) barque.
O.N. 65147. 408.95g. 143.0 x 27.5 x 16.2 feet.
1871: Built by J. & W. Shilston, China House, Plymouth.
29.8.1871: Registered at Plymouth to Wm. Hole Shilston the younger, Plymouth.
11.11.1897: Sold to Onesimus Dorey, Guernsey.
29.11.1897: Foundered off Porthtowan, Cornwall.
The dead bodies of sailors washed ashore from the wreck were buried at Mount Hawke and marked by a large Celtic Cross.

3. WILLIAM (1898 - 1902) wood barquentine.
O.N. 64314. 208g. 184n. 114.5 x 24.2 x 12.9 feet.
7.1872: Launched by Cox, Bridport, Dorset, for Wm. Munn, trading as J.Munn & Company, Harbor Grace Nfl. 
1895: Sold to E.R.Bowring, Liverpool
1896: Sold to C. T. Bowring & Company, Liverpool.
1898: Sold to Onesimus Dorey, Guernsey.
1902: Sold to J. W. Finch.


4. AURORA (1902 - 1907) wood barquentine.
O.N. 60291. 261g. 185n. 115.6 x 23.3 x 13.9 feet.
5.1869: Launched by Petrie, Montrose, for Jas. Warrack, Montrose. 
1886: Sold to John H. Guilbert & Company, St Peter’s Port
1902: Sold to Onesimus Dorey, Guernsey.
1907: Sold to C. A. Jones, Portugal and converted into a lighter.


5. GERALDINE (1907 - 1912) wood barquentine.
O.N. 67274. 228g. 142n. 120.1 x 24.0 x 12.9 feet.
12.1873: Launched by Vivian, Salcombe, for Wm. W. Steer, Salcombe 
By 1889: Owned by Wm.G.Crinks, Sutton Wharf, Plymouth.
1892: Pile & Bowden, Cardiff
1895: T.J.Ferguson, Limerick
1907: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
1912: Sold to F. Friend

6. LEADING CHIEF (1912 - 1915) wood barquentine.
O.N. 73906. 305g. 260n. 124.0 x 26.0 x 14.6 feet.
8.1876: Launched by Kinloch, Kinghorn, for Wm. Kinloch, Kingston, Elginshire.

Pre 1885: Sold to James Mill, Garmouth, Elginshire although LR maintain Wm.Kinloch until Dorey.

1897: Sold to R. J. Dorey, St Sampsons
1912: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
9.1915: Wrecked.

7. ANNIE REECE (1915 - 1918) steel 3 mast schooner
O.N. 119636. 150g. 88n. 99.1 x 22.7 x 9.4 feet.
Post 1918: 2-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (12” x 12½”) paraffin engine made by A. & E. Woodward, Keighley. 23 NHP.
1909: Completed as a sailing vessel by R. Cock & Sons, Appledore, for A. Reece, Gloucester
1915: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
1918: Transferred to Dorey Shipping Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey & Sons, managers), motorised, and renamed DOILINDA.
1920: Sold to A. C. Bedoura. 


8. TORFREY (1919 - 1929)
O.N. 95738. 429g. 167n. 167.9 x 25.1 x 9.4 feet.
C.2-cyl. (21” & 42” x 30”) engine made by Ross & Duncan, Glasgow.
10.1900: Completed by J. Fullerton & Company, Paisley (Yard No.156), for Fowey No.4 Steamship Company Ltd., (Toyne, Carter & Company, managers), Fowey. 
5.1919: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey. 
1925 – 1929: Sea Transportation Company Ltd. List of Shipowners.
2.1929: Purchased by Gracechurch Transports Ltd., (Richards, Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers), London, and renamed YORKRIVER. 
1932: Sold by Mortgagees (Coutts & Company, London & Jules Roy, Rouen, France) to James C. Screech & Company, Appledore.
8.1932: Sold to Alfred H. Smith., Shenfield. 
10.1932: Sold to Samuel Gray, Belfast.
12.1933: Sold to Michele Cacace, Italy, and renamed REGINA CACACE. 
25.1.1935: Sold to Italian shipbreakers.


9. ALGAMA (1919 - 1920)
O.N. 117741. 774g. 322n. 194.7 x 30.1 x 11.0 feet.
T. 3-cyl. (15”, 26” & 42” x 33”) engine made by Ross & Duncan, Glasgow. 90 RHP.
5.1904: Completed as LYCIDAS by J. Fullerton & Sons, Paisley (Yard No. 175) for Ritson & Company, Maryport.
1909: Sold to Clydeside Steamship Company (J. B. Couper) Glasgow.
1912: Renamed CLYDEBANK.
1913: Sold to R.H.Penny & Sons, Shoreham, and renamed ALGAMA
1915: Sold to Ford Shipping Company, (Mann, MacNeil), Glasgow, and renamed EASTFORD.
1915: Reverted to ALGAMA.
1919: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
1920: Sold to Sir B. Rees, Cardiff.
1921: Sold to Ashburnham Steamship Company Ltd., (P. E. Fry, manager).
1923: T.Vivian-Rees appointed as manager.
28.12.1923: Whilst on a voyage from Cardiff to La Rochelle with coal, wrecked at Les Baleines. 4.4.1924: Refloated and demolished.


10. LAKEWOOD (1921 - 1955)
O.N. 139333. 570g. 252n. 164.8 x 27.0 x 11.1 feet
T.3-cyl. (14”, 24” & 39” x 27”) engine made by the shipbuilder. 83 RHP.
2.1919: Completed as HADRIX by J. Lewis & Sons Ltd., Aberdeen (Yard No. 54) for Robert Rix & Sons, Hull.
1920: Sold to Sea Transportation Co. Ltd. (Onesimus Dorey & Sons, St Peters Port Guernsey, managers) and renamed LAKEWOOD. 
1921: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
7.11.1931: Owners restyled as Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd.
1939: Transferred to Guernsey registry
1956: Sold to British Iron & Steel Corporation (BISCO) and allocated to Clayton Davie Ltd. Dunston on Tyne for demolition.
7.5.1956: Arrived at their yard.


11. MADAME BROOKE / BROADGREEN (1921 - 1933)
O.N. 135551. 622g. 264n. 175.2 x 28.1 x 10.4 feet.
T.3-cyl. (14”, 24” & 40” x 27”) engine made by Ross & Duncan, Glasgow. 90 RHP.
16.1.1914: Launched as BROADGREEN by J. Fullerton & Company, Paisley, (Yard No. 231), for West Lancashire Steamship Company Ltd., (Alfred Rowland & Company, managers), Liverpool.
20.2.1914: Completed.
3.4.1917: Sold to T. G. Beatley & Son, (Thomas E. Brooke, manager), London.
11.1.1918: Renamed MADAME BROOKE.
22.11.1921: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
23.12.1921: Renamed BROADGREEN.
1925: Transferred to Sea Transportation Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey & Sons, managers)
1930: Transferred to Onesimus Dorey & Sons.
7.11.1931: Owners restyled as Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd.
16.11.1933: Sold to Monroe Brothers Ltd., (Monroe Brothers, managers), Liverpool.
12.10.1934: Renamed KYLEGORM.
1.12.1936: Sold to Kyle Shipping Company Ltd., (same managers).
12.10.1937: Sold to Walton Steamship Company Ltd., (F. L. Dawson, manager), Newcastle.
5.1946: Sold to Cia. Marittima “Laguna” S.A., Panama, and renamed SEMIRAMIS.
28.3.1951: Whilst on a voyage from Alexandria to Benghazi with general cargo foundered off Mersa Matrou.


12. FERMAIN (1) (1925 - 1932)
O.N. 140333. 702g. 329n. 180.4 x 28.1 x 12.1 feet.
T.3-cyl. (14”, 23” & 38” x 27”) engine made by Wm. Beardmore & Company Ltd., Glasgow. 81 RHP.
6.6.1917: Launched as YORE by C. Rennoldson & Company, S. Shields (Yard No. 170) for Christie & Company, .
8.1917: Completed
1922: Sold to Thomas & Ridd, and renamed PARRACOOMBE.
1925: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey, and renamed FERMAIN.
7.11.1931: Owners restyled as Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd.
26.6.1932: Whilst on a voyage from Cardiff to Rouen with coal wrecked at Cape Flamanville, at a position 49.33N., 1.52W., near Dielette.

13. BELVEDERE (1) (1927 - 1940)
O.N. 145493. 869g. 416n. 198.0 x 30.6 x 12.4 feet.
T.3-cyl. (16”, 27” & 44” x 30”) engine made by MacColl & Pollock Ltd., Sunderland. 130 NHP.
8.6.1922: Launched as ENID DUNFORD by W. Harkness & Son Ltd., Middlesbrough (Yard No. 233) for Dunford Steamship Company Ltd., (E. S. Dunford & Company Ltd., managers), Newcastle.
7.1922: Completed. 
1927: Purchased by Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey and renamed BELVEDERE.
7.11.1931: Owners restyled as Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd.
17.12.1940: Exploded a mine off Southend and sank.


14. STAINBURN / PERELLE (1) (1929 - 1942)
O.N. 134945. 659g. 265n. 177.0 x 28.1 x 10.9 feet.
T.3-cyl. (14¼”, 27” & 44” x 30”) engine made by Campbell & Calderwood Ltd., Paisley. 97 RHP.
4.1922: Completed as STAINBURN by Wm. Adam & Company, Olderfleet Shipyard, Larne Harbour (Yard No. 2) for Stainburn Steamship Company Ltd., (H. C. Reynolds, manager), Whitehaven.
14.8.1928: District Bank Ltd., in possession, appointed Kenneth R. Monroe, Liverpool as manager.
8.3.1929: Purchased by Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey.
6.4.1929: Renamed PERELLE.
11.11.1931: Owners restyled as Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd.
15.3.1942: Whilst on a voyage from Londonderry to Swansea and / or Cardiff with potatoes, was sunk in a collision with the troop transport U. S. S. BARNETT (9750d./28) at a position 11 miles east of Inishowen Head at a position 55.13.14N., 5.39.26 W.


15. SARNIA (1930 – 1957) 
O.N. 145765. 711g. 323n. 188'0" x 28'0" x 14'2½"
T.3-cyl. (14”, 23” & 28½” x 27”) engine made by Baggesen & Company, Dundee. 182 RHP.
14.8.1923: Launched by C. Rennoldson & Company, S. Shields (Yard No.198) for Onesimus Dorey & Sons.
10.1923: Completed for the Sea Transportation Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey & Sons, managers), Guernsey. 
1930: Transferred to Onesimus Dorey & Sons
11.11.1931: Owners restyled as Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd.
24.5.1941: Damaged by German aircraft bombs and gunfire at Milford Haven.
1957: Sold to Hargreaves Coal & Shipping Company Ltd., (Comben Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers), London, and renamed HARDALE. 
31.10.1958: Arrived at Lekkerland, for demolition by N. V. Machinehandel En Scheepslopperij "De Koophandel". 


16. FERMAIN (2) (1933 - 1941)
O.N. 163727. 759g. 359n. 181.8 x 28.2 x 12.2 feet.
T.3-cyl. (15”, 24” & 40” x 24”) engine made by N. V. Overschiesche Motorfabrik, Overschie. 63 NHP.
3.1920: Completed as JAN BORREMANS by Wed C. Boele & Zonen, Slikkerveer (Yard No. 563) for J. Van Steen, Holland
1920: Sold to Koninklijke Nederlandsche Stoomvaarts Maatschappij N. V., Amsterdam, and renamed NERO.
1933: Purchased by Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed FERMAIN.
2911.1940: Shelled at Dover and damaged by German / French coastal artillery.
2.4.1941: Sunk by German aircraft bombing at position 50.35N., 00.52.30E.


17. PORTELET (1) (1936 - 1940)
O.N. 123347. 1,064g. 543n. 212.2 x 33.9 x 13.3 feet.
T. 3-cyl. (18”, 29” & 49” x 33”) engine made by Richardsons Westgarth & Company Ltd., Sunderland. 176 NHP.
2.1918: Completed as LOCHEE by Charles Hill & Sons Ltd., Bristol (Yard No. 126) for Dundee Perth & London Shipping Company Ltd.
12.2.1927: Severely damaged by grounding and subsequent refloating at Inchkieth, Firth of Forth.
1936: Purchased by Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., and renamed PORTELET.
2.2.1940: Whilst in ballast enroute Ipswich to Sunderland, exploded a mine 3-4miles S.W. by west of New Smith’s Knoll Light vessel and sank with the loss of two of her eleven crew..


18. LANCRESSE (1) (1933 - 1935)
O.N. 163726. 804g. 386n. 183.0 x 29.7 x 12.9 feet.
T.3-cyl. (13.5”, 22.5” & 36” x 27”) engine made by Penn & Bauduin, Dordrecht. 67 RHP.
7.1917: Completed as SCHOONHAVEN by T. Van Duivendijk, Lekkekerk (Yard No. z15) for Van Uden Brothers, Holland.
1920: Sold to Koninklijke Nederlandsche Stoomvaarts Maatschappij N. V., Amsterdam, and renamed ERATO.
1933: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons, Guernsey, and renamed LANCRESSE.
22.11.1935: Whilst on a voyage from Newlyn to London with stone, sunk in a collision 2 miles south by east from the Brake Light Vessel, near Deal, Kent.


19. BELGRAVE (1) (1945 - 1962)
O.N. 166344. 1,076g. 605n. 223.4 x 34.0 x 11.9 feet.
T.3-cyl. (13½”, 23” & 38” x 27”) engine made by North Eastern Marine Engineering Company Ltd, Newcastle. 115 NHP.
16.12.1937: Launched as BRASTED by Burntisland Shipbuilding Company Ltd., Burntisland (Yard No. 217) for Hudson Steamship Company Ltd., London.
1.1938: Completed. 
1945: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed BELGRAVE.
9.3.1962: Arrived at Ghent, Belgium for demolition.


20. ROCQUAINE (1) (1946 – 1961)
O.N. 169401. 965g. 536n. 197.6 x 24.1 x 13.2 feet.
T.3-cyl. (15”, 25½” & 41” x 31”) engine made by Aitchison, Blair Ltd., Clydebank.
15.9.1943: Launched as EMPIRE RIDER by Scott & Sons, Bowling (Yard No. 369) for the Ministry of War Transport, (J. Hay & Sons Ltd., managers).
10.1943: Completed. 
1946: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed ROCQUAINE.
24.4.1952: Suffered an explosion and fire which was subsequently extinguished and damage repaired.
1961: Demolished at Terneuzen.


21. FERMAIN (3) (1948 - 1952)
O.N. 146927. 1,074g. 606n. 210.4 x 33.0 x 13.6 feet.
T.3-cyl. (17”, 28” & 46” x 30”) engine made by North Eastern Marine Engineering Company Ltd., Sunderland. 147 NHP.
1.1924: Completed as BRIAN by R. Thompson & Sons Ltd., Sunderland, (Yard No.318), for J. J. Robson & Son, Sunderland. 
1943: Purchased by the Williamstown Shipping Company Ltd., (Comben Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers), London. 
1945: Renamed KENTBROOK. 
1948: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed FERMAIN. 
29.12.1952: Whilst on a voyage from Swansea to Guernsey with Anthracite, wrecked on Black Rock, N. E. of St.Sampson Harbour, Guernsey. Holds & engine room tidal, broadside to beach with sides badly buckled amidships.
2.1953: Declared a constructive total loss and sold for demolition.


22. PORTELET (2) (1950 - 1958)
O.N. 161046. 946g. 481n. 205.5 x 32.2 x 11.8 feet.
T.3-cyl. (17”, 28” & 46” x 33”) engine made by Earle's Shipbuilding & Engineering Company Ltd., Hull. 148 NHP.
8.1930: Completed as SANFRY by Goole Shipbuilding & Repairing Company (1927) Ltd., Goole, (Yard No. 290), for J. Hargreaves & Sons (Leeds) Ltd., Leeds. 
1941: Purchased by Brook Shipping Company Ltd., (Comben Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers), London. 
1945: Renamed YORKBROOK. 
2.1946: Transferred to Williamstown Shipping Company Ltd., (same managers). 
1950: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed PORTELET. 
20.5.1958: Sold to Hammond Lane Ltd., Dublin, for demolition.


23. LANCRESSE (2) (1953 - 1962)
O.N. 161155. 1,151g. 670n. 220.0 x 34.1 x 14.2 feet.
T.3-cyl. (17”, 27” & 45” x 33”) engine made by the shipbuilder. 173 NHP. 10.5 kts.
28.4.1930: Launched as PRESTATYN ROSE by D. & W. Henderson & Company Ltd., Glasgow (Yard No. 900M) for Richard Hughes & Company Liverpool.
5.1930: Completed.
20.4.1934: Owners restyled as Richard Hughes & Company (Liverpool) Ltd., (Thomas J. Tierney, manager).
9.1941: Whilst on a ballast voyage to the Tyne, was damaged by German aircraft at a position 51.52.25N., 01.35.45E. and was taken in tow.
19.9.1941: Arrived at Harwich, subsequently repaired and returned to service.
8.5.1952: Sold to Hughes, Holden Shipping Ltd., Swansea.
1953: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed LANCRESSE.
2.3.1962: Arrived at Bruges for demolition by Van Heyghen Freres.


24. PERELLE (2) (1954 - )
O.N. 180995. 1,047g. 569n. 205.0 x 32.8 x 13.7 feet.
T. 3-cyl. (14”, 24” & 40” x 27”) engine made by the shipbuilder. 130 MN.
6.11.1945: Launched as EMPIRE FENCHURCH by J. Lewis & Sons Ltd., Aberdeen (Yard No.187) for the Ministry of War Transport, London (John Stewart & Company Shipping Ltd, Glasgow, managers). 
2.1946: Completed.
1946: Sold to John Stewart & Company Shipping Ltd, Glasgow, and renamed YEWFOREST.
1954: Purchased by Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed PERELLE.
1961: Towed to Gothenburg for demolition.
1961: Leased by shipbreaker for use as a floating store in Denmark
1962: Reduced to a barge by the shipbreaker and renamed TOR.
No further details located.


25. HAVELET (1) (1957 - 1961)
O.N. 164885. 1,067g. 532n. 1,350d. 227’6” x 34’0” x 13’11”
T.3-cyl. (15”, 25” & 42” x 30”) engine made by Northe Eastern Marine Engineering Company Ltd., Sunderland. 150 NHP.
4.3.1936: Launched as BETSWOOD by Wm. Pickersgill & Sons Ltd., Sunderland (Yard No. 233) for Wm. France Fenwick & Company Ltd., London.
7.1936: Completed. 
1946: Registered under Shoreham Shipping & Coal Company Ltd.
1947: Sold to Stephenson Clarke Ltd., and renamed ASHLEY.
1957: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed HAVELET.
2.10.1961: Arrived at Terneuzen for demolition by N. V. Scheldveen.
27.10.1961: Work commenced.


26. BELVEDERE (2) (1957 - 1960) 
O.N. 163512. 972g. 518n. 205.0 x 33.0 x 13.1 feet.
T.3-cyl. (14½”, 25” & 41” x 30”) engine made by D. Rowan & Company Ltd., Glasgow. 118 NHP.
27.7.1934: Launched as PETWORTH by Burntisland Shipbuilding Company Ltd., Burntisland (Yard No. 179) for Stephenson Clark & Associated Companies Ltd.
22.8.1934: Completed.
1957: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed BELVEDERE.
22.8.1960: Arrived at Nieuw Lekkekerk for demolition by Machinehandel en Scheepssloperij “De Koophandel”.


27. BELVEDERE (3) (1961 - 1965) 
O.N. 168594. 1,423g. 699n. 235.2 x 36.7 x 13.8 feet.
3-Cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. ( x ) engine made by the shipbuilder.
21.1.1954: Launched as RAMBLER ROSE by J. Lewis & Sons Ltd., Aberdeen (Yard No. 240), for Hughes, Holden Shipping Ltd., Swansea & Liverpool. 
1961: Sold to Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed BELVEDERE. 
1965: Sold to Britain Steamship Company Ltd., (Watts, Watts & Company Ltd., managers), London, and renamed PUTNEY. 
1965: Renamed BALMORAL QUEEN, Comben Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers. 
1967: Watts, Watts & Company Ltd., re-appointed as managers. 
1968: Sold to Eskgarth Shipping Company, (Comben Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers). 
1969: Sold to Elias S. Condos & Others, Greece, and renamed SOLON. 
1970: Owners restyled as Elias S. Condos, Leandros Gouliotis, Dionissios Vassilatos and Nicolaos Hadjigeorgiou. 
1971: Sold to Fortuna Shipping Company Ltd., Cyprus, and renamed MALENA.
1979: Sold to Aristos Kaisis, Limassol, Cyprus, and renamed KAISIS I.
1981: Sold to Konista Navigation Company Ltd., Limassol, Cyprus.
5.1982: Reported as demolished by her owners at Limassol.

28. PORTELET (3) (1961 - 1972)
O.N. 303442. 1,042g. 562n. 1,399d. 216’ 11” x 33’ 8” x 14’ 10”
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (420 x 660mm) engine made by Kloeckner Humboldt Deutz AG, Keoln. 840 BHP. 11¼ kts.
14.7.1961: Launched by Scheepswerf “Gideon” v/h J. Koster Hzn-Groningen (Yard No. 246) for Onesimus Dorey Ltd. 
1.11.1961: Completed.
1972: Transferred to Onesimus Dorey (1972) Ltd.
1975: Sold to and renamed ABDULLAH.
1981: Sold to and renamed HIKMAT.
1995: Deleted from LR

29. HAVELET (2) (1964 - 1972)
O.N. 305857. 1,042g. 562n. 1,399d. 216’ 11” x 33’ 8” x 14’ 8”
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (320 x 450mm) engine made by Kloeckner Humboldt Deutz AG, Keoln. 1,200 BHP. 11½ kts.
10.1964: Completed by Scheepswerf Gebrouder van Diepen, Waterhuizen (Yard No.978) for Onesimus Dorey Ltd.
1972: Transferred to Onesimus Dorey (1972) Ltd.
1981: Sold to and renamed VELET
1982: Sold to and renamed SIGMA I
1983: Sold to and renamed EBRO
1987: Sold to and renamed FLORA
1991: Sold to and renamed ROXY
1996: Sold to and renamed LA PELEGRINA
1996: Sold to and renamed ANTINONI
1998: Sold to and renamed ELENI
26.12.2008: Arrived at Aliaga for demolition by Izmir Geri Donusum Ltd.

as MANAGERS for

AQUILA (1889 – 1895) Iron paddle steamer
264g. 180.0 x 21.0 x 10.9 dft. Feet.
Twin cylinder oscillating type engines by McNab & Clark, Greenock. 110 NHP. 13 kts. 2 funnels abaft the paddleboxes
1854: Built by J. Henderson & Son Renfrew (Yard No. 7) for the North of Europe Steam Navigation Company, London. (Harwich/Scheldt)
1857: Sold to the Weymouth & Channel Islands Steam Packet Company, London 
1889: Sold to Alfred Tolhurst, London. 
1889: Sold to the Plymouth, Channel Islands & Brittany Steam Ship Company, Guernsey (Onesimus Dorey, manager), Guernsey. 
1895: Sold to James Jones & Company, Swansea and renamed ALEXANDRA.
1896: Sold to the Hastings & St Leonards Steamship Company (W. A. Paine, manager), Hastings. 
1897: Sold to W. T. Simmonds, Boston, and renamed RUBY.
1899: Demolished at Calais


Anglo - French Steamship Company Ltd.

ROSSGULL (1898 - 1900)
O.N. 81914. 238g. 90n. 130.1 x 22.0 x 10.0 feet.
C.2-cyl (18” & 36” x 24”) engine made by Muir & Houston, Glasgow. 54 RHP.
18.10.1884: Launched by McArthur & Company, Paisley (Yard No. 29) for the Earl of Leitrim, Mulroy, County Donegal, Ireland.
1895: Sold by the Executors of the late Earl of Leitrim to C. J. Stewart, London.
1898: Sold to the Anglo-French Steamship Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey, manager), Guernsey, and registered at Plymouth.
12.1900: Wrecked.


DEVONIA (1) (1903 – 1905)
O.N. 114624. 509g. 179n. 172.5 x 27.7 x 10.3 feet.
T.3-cyl. (16”, 26.5” & 43” x 30”) engine made by Soc. Anon. Met. d’Anvers, Antwerp. 125 NHP.
2.1903: Completed by Soc, Anon. Chaud d’Anvers, Hoboken (Yard No. 97) for the Anglo-French Steamship Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey, manager), Guernsey. Registered at Plymouth.
1905: Sold to Societe Commerciale Bulgare de Nav. A Vapeur, Varna, and renamed KYRIL.
1934: Sold to T. S. Loverdos, Piraeus, and renamed ELENI.
1937: Sold to E.G.Georgiou & I.C.Miras, Piraues, and renamed EVANGELOS GEORGIOU.
1940: Sold to Sigalis Brothers, Piraeus, and renamed FRAGICOS.
27.4.1941: Sunk by aircraft bombing in Greek waters.


DEVONIA (2) (1906 - 1919)
O.N. 119349. 314g. 187n. 140.2 x 23.1 x 10.5 feet.
C.2-cyl. (16.5” & 36” x 27”) engine made by the shipbuilder. 52 RHP.
9.1906: Completed by Scott of Kinghorn Ltd., Kinghorn (Yard No.127) for the Anglo-French Steamship Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey & Sons, manager), Guernsey.
1917 until 1919: Admiralty service as DEVANEY.
1919: Returned to owners.
1919: Sold to David MacBrayne Ltd, Glasgow, and renamed LOCHIEL.
1938: Sold to Guernsey & Alderney Trading Company, and renamed ISLE OF ALDERNEY.
1937: Sold to Crete Shipping Company Ltd, (Stelp & Leighton Ltd, managers).
1946: Sold to S. N. Angelos, Piraeus, and renamed ANNOULA.
1946: Sold to and renamed MONTE LIRIO.
31.8.1952: Sprung leaks and beached at Jeddah.



Dorey Shipping Company Ltd.

DOILINDA (1918 - 1920) see ship No. 7 above.
TORFREY (1920 - 1925) see ship No. 8 above.



Sea Transportation Company Ltd.


LAKEWOOD	(1920 - 1921) see ship No. 10 above.
SARNIA (1923 - 1930) see ship No. 15 above.
BROADGREEN	(1925 - 1930) see ship No. 11 above.
TORFREY	(1925 - 1929) see ship No. 8 above.


BEAUPORT	(1927 - 1930)
O.N. 137270. 739g. 331n. 191.0 x 29.2 x 11.3 feet.
T.3-cyl. (16”, 26.5” & 44” x 30”) engine made by the shipbuilder. 127 NHP.
11.1919: Launched as SUNNISIDE by Forth Shipbuilding & Engineering Company Ltd., Alloa, (Jeffrey Yard No. 202), for T. Rose, Sunderland.
1.1920: Completed
1927: Sold to the Sea Transportation Company Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey & Sons, managers), Guernsey, and renamed BEAUPORT.
16.2.1930: Whilst on a voyage from Goole to Guernsey with coal, wrecked on Little Russel Rocks, Guernsey.




GUERNSEY COASTERS LTD
On behalf of the MORTGAGEES of

WYKE REGIS (1929 – 1930)
O.N. 143423. 718g. 333n. 180.2 x 28.1 x 12.2 feet
T. 3-cyl. (15”, 25” & 40” x 27”) engine by Verschure & Co., Amsterdam. 112 NHP.
1917: Completed as ALDEGUNDE by N.V. Scheepsbouwwerf de Merwede, Hardinxfeld (Yard No.128) for N.V. Stoovaart Maatschappij ‘Aldegunde, (Nederland Stoomvaart maatschappij, managers). 
9.1919: Sold to Anglo-European Steamship, Coal & Pitwood Company Ltd, London. 
11.1919: Sold to the Regis Shipping Company Ltd, (G. F. Harrison, manager), Cardiff, and renamed WYKE REGIS. 
8.1925: Sold to Edward G. Willis, Guernsey. 
7.1928: Sold to Guernsey Coasters Ltd., (Bird Brothers, proprietors) (Edward G. Willis manager) St. Sampson, Guernsey. 
1929: Onesimus Dorey & Sons (Ltd), appointed managers by the Mortgagees. 9.1930: Sold to Wm Thomas & Sons, Amlwch, and renamed ELIANNA. 12.6.1936: Whilst on a voyage from Havre to Briton Ferry with a cargo of scrap metal, wrecked 5 miles south from Hartland Point.



MINISTRY OF WAR TRANSPORT

SAUTERNES (1940 - 1941)
O.N. 165895. 1,049g. 411n. 215.9 x 30.5 x 12.5 feet.
T.3-cyl. (18”, 30” & 50” x 33”) engine made by the shipbuilder. 144 NHP.
11.1922: Completed by Ateliers et Chantiers de la Seine Marit, Le Trait (Yard No. 2), for Worms et Compagnie, Havre.
1940: To Ministry of War Transport, London, (Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd, managers).
2.12.1941: Sailed from Methil enroute to Faroes and disappeared.


EMPIRE RICHMOND (1945 - 1946)
O.N. 180901. 1,047g. 569n. 205.0 x 38.8 x 13.7 feet.
T.3-cyl. (14”, 24” & 40” x 27”) engine made by the shipbuilder.
1945: Launched by J. Lewis & Sons Ltd, Aberdeen (Yard No. ), for the Ministry of War Transport, (Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd, managers).
1946: Sold to Stephenson Clarke & Company Ltd, London, and renamed PULBOROUGH.
1959: Renamed PULBOROUGH II
1959: Sold to and renamed NILGIRI
4.1970: Demolished at Calcutta.



The old company was in 1972 restyled as
ONESIMUS DOREY (HOLDINGS) LTD
to control
CONDOR LTD
(created in 1964 in cconjunction with Commodore Shipping Company Ltd., Jersey
to operate hydrofoil services around the Channel Islands & to France)
and
the following new company created to own the cargo ships


ONESIMUS DOREY (1972) Ltd.

PORTELET (1972 - 1978) see ship No. 28 above.
HAVELET (1972 - 1981) see ship No. 29 above.


PERELLE (1972 - 1977)
O.N. 303469. 1,985g. 1,083n. 2,879d. 290’ 0” x 42’ 5” x 17’ 2¼” feet
9-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. ( x ) Polar type oil engine made by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow. 2,020 BHP
10.1958: Completed as KINNAIRD HEAD by G. Brown and Company (Marine) Ltd., Greenock (Yard No. 276), for A. F. Henry and MacGregor Ltd., Leith. 
8.1963: Owners purchased by Christian Salvesen and Company Ltd., Leith. 
11.1972: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (1972) Ltd., Guernsey, and renamed PERELLE.
6.1977: Sold to Navale Cala di Volpe S.p.A., Italy, and renamed FRANCESCA SECONDA.
1977: Sold to Fenicia di Nav. S.p.A., Italy.
1977: Sold to Soc. Riunite de Navigazione S. A., Italy.
26.11.1985: Arrived at Porto Nogaro for demolition.


1977:
restyled as
ONESIMUS DOREY (SHIPOWNERS) LTD.


ROCQUAINE (2) (1977 - 1984)
O.N. 377823. 985g. 641n. 1,599d. 66.91 x 10.77 x 4.12 metres.
Post 1994: 1,055g. 614n. 1,559d.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (222 x 292mm) Blackstone ESL8MGR type oil engine made by Mirrlees Blackstone (Stamford) Ltd., Stamford. 1,100 BHP. 11 kts.
9.1977: Launched by J. W. Cook & Company (Wivenhoe) Ltd., Wivenhoe (Yard No. 1455) for Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd.
12.1977: Completed for Rocquaine Shipping Co. Ltd., (Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., managers).
4.1983: Company assets and goodwill were to be acquired by Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness, (F. T. Everard & Sons Management Ltd., London, appointed as managers).
1984: Transferred to Coe, Metcalf Shipping Ltd., Liverpool, and removed from management.
7.1986: Transferred to Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness, and re-registered in Bahamas.
1986: S. R. B. International, Belfast, appointed as managers.
1988: Transferred to Rocquiane Shipping Co. Ltd.
1991: Transferred to James Fisher & Sons Plc., Barrow - in - Furness.
1994: Sold to Dundalk Shipowners Ltd.
1995: Sold to McCorkell Shipping Ltd., Glasgow, (Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., managers), and renamed LOUGH SWILLY. 
1996: Sold to Lupin Shipping Ltd., St Vincent & Grenadines, and renamed LUNDEN. 
7.2002: Nordship Rederi AB, appointed as managers.
3.6.2003: Sold to Poolship AB.
30.6.2003: Sold to Nordship Rederi AB.
23.3.2009: Sold to Lupin Shipping Ltd.
3.6.2009: Sold to Armony Shipping SA, Bucharest, and renamed ARMONY, under Georgia registry.
11.2009: Still on Equasis.


BELGRAVE ( ) (1978 - 1985)
O.N. 379000. 985g. 641n. 1,599d. 66.91 x 10.77 x 4.12 metres.
Post 1994: 1,059g. 622n. 1,559d.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (222 x 292mm) Blackstone ESL8MGR type oil engine made by Mirrlees Blackstone (Stamford) Ltd., Stamford. 1,100 BHP. 11 kts.
4.1978: Completed by J. W. Cook & Company (Wivenhoe) Ltd., Wivenhoe (Yard No. 1456) for Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd.
4.1983: Company assets and goodwill were to be acquired by Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness, ( F. T. Everard & Sons Management Ltd., London, appointed as managers).
1985: Transferred to Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness, (same managers).
1.1986: Chartered to Spray Shipping Corporation, Panama. (Alexander Partners (Shipbroking) Ltd., London, managers).
6.1986: Re-registered in Bahamas.
199 : Owners restyled as James Fisher & Sons plc.
1994: Sold to Sun Shipping Corporation, Panama. (Alexander Partners (Shipbroking) Ltd., London, managers).
1995: Sold to Oakland Shipping Ltd., (Torbulk Ltd., managers), and renamed OAKLAND.
6.2.1998: Whilst departing Buckie on a voyage to Belfast with distiller’s pellets, went ashore on West Mucks Reef.
7.2.1998: Refloated by the 4,000 bhp / 40 tons bollard pull tug KINTORE 346g. / 77 and subsequently, following underwater inspection, proceeded under her own power to Leith for discharge.
12.2.1998: Arrived at Leith. Following discharge it was declared that extensive bottom damage made her a constructive total loss.


PERELLE ( ) (1979 - 1985)
O.N. 386923. 985g. 641n. 1,599d. 66.91 x 10.77 x 4.12 metres.
Post 1994: 1,059g. 614n. 1,559d.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (222 x 292mm) Blackstone ESL8MGR type oil engine made by Mirrlees Blackstone (Stamford)Ltd., Stamford. 1,100 BHP. 11 kts.
1.1979: Completed by J. W. Cook & Company (Wivenhoe) Ltd., Wivenhoe (Yard No. 1458) for Onesimus Dorey (1972) Ltd.
4.1983: Company assets and goodwill were to be acquired by Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness, ( F. T. Everard & Sons Management Ltd., London, appointed as managers).
1985: Transferred to Jas. Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow - in - Furness, (same managers).
1.1986: Chartered to Sun Shipping Corporation, Panama. (Alexander Partners (Shipbroking) Ltd., London, managers).
7.1986: Re-registered in Bahamas.
199 : Owners restyled as James Fisher & Sons plc.
1994: Sold to Cove Shipping Company Ltd., (Torbulk Ltd., managers), and renamed FOSSELAND.
1997: Sold to Fosseway Shipping Ltd., (same managers).























ROCKPOINT (1991 - 1992)
As built: 1,398g. 869n. d. 59.95 x 13.01 x 6.20 metres
Post 1980: 1,597g. 1,053n. d. 73.34 x 13.19 x 5.087 metres.
Post 1996: 1,707g. 920n. 2,703d.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (320 x 480mm), MWM TBD484-8 type oil engine made by Motorenwerke Mannheim, (MWM), Mannheim. 1,485 BHP. 11 kts.
6.4.1977: Keel laid as PROCYON by Scheepswerf Bodewes Gruno, Foxhol, (Yard No. 240), Moerman Libra Shipping B.V., Holland. 
24.6.1977: Launched. 
29.8.1977: Completed for Kustvaartbedrijf Moerman B.V., Holland. 
1980: Lengthened. 
1984: Purchased by James Tyrrell Ltd., (Arklow Shipping Ltd., managers), Arklow, and renamed ARKLOW VALLEY. 
1987: Purchased by Arklow Shipping Ltd. 
1991: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., and renamed ROCKPOINT, registered at Dundalk. O.N. 402411. 
1992: Sold to Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., Dundalk. 
1994: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., (Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., managers).
1996: Renamed SOLWAY FISHER, (James Fisher & Sons (Liverpool) Ltd., appointed as managers). 
1999: Sold to James Fisher & Sons (Liverpool) Ltd.
8.3.2000: Owners restyled as James Fisher (Shipping Services) Ltd.
2001: Sold to Capricorn Shipping Co. Ltd, Odessa, and renamed SOLVITA, under St. Vincent & Grenadines flag.
21.6.2002: Alpha Shipping Agency Ltd, Riga, appointed as managers.
5.1.2005: Uniship Ltd, appointed as managers.
13.9.2007: Carstone management, appointed as managers.
13.9.2007: Sea Dynasty Ltd, Odessa, appointed as managers.
11.2009: Still on Equasis.
ROCKFLEET (1993 - 1999) demise chartered to Dundalk Shipowners Ltd.
O.N. 401854. 999g. 658n. 1,622d. 66.15 x 11.46 x 4.461 metres oa.
Post 1996: 1,095g. 599n. 1,622d. x 5.24 metres.
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (320 x 450mm) MaK 6M452AK type oil engine made by Atlas MaK Maschinenbau, Kiel. 1,200 BHP. 11 kts.
1979: Completed as GLOBE by Schpsbw. Bebrouders Sander B. V. Delfzijl (Yard No. 279) for Rederij m.s. Globe, (Becks Scheepsvaartkantoor B. V. managers), Holland.
1993: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., (Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., managers), and renamed ROCKFLEET. 
1999: Sold to Globia Shipping Co. Ltd, (V F Nolan) (James Fisher (Shipping Services) Ltd, managers).
2000: Renamed CLONLEE.
5.2003: Sold to Globia Shipping Co. Ltd, Hamburg, (RMS Luebeck Schiffahrtsges mbH, managers), and renamed GLOBIA, under St Vincent & the Grenadines flag.
29.1.2004: Removed from management.
11.2009: Still on Equasis.

ROCKABILL (1993 - 1995) demise chartered to Dundalk Shipowners Ltd.
O.N. 401848. 999g. 670n. 2,192d. 79.13 x 12.43 x 4.771 metres.
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (280 x 340mm) Yanmar 6Z-St type oil engine made by Yanmar Diesel Engine Co. Ltd., Amagasaki. 1,600 BHP, 12 kts.
1977: Completed as SYBILLE by Watanabe Zosen K.K., Hakata (Yard No. 188) for Hans-Erich Ludtke, Rendsburg.
1988: Renamed SCOT VENTURE. 
1988: Renamed ECHO VENTURE. 
1989: Renamed SYBILLE.
5.1991: Sold to Dundalk Shipping Co. Ltd., Dundalk, and renamed ROCKABILL. 
1992: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., (Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., managers).
1993: Renamed SEA BOYNE, Agri-Trans Ltd., appointed as managers.
1995: Sold to Agri-Trans Ltd., (Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., managers).
1996: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., (same managers).
12.1998: James Fisher & Sons (Liverpool) Ltd, appointed as managers
1999: To Barbados flag.
12.1999: Sold to Merlin Marine Ltd, (Torbulk Ltd, managers), and renamed SEA OSPREY
26.6.2004: Sold to Seahope Navigation Corp, Marshall Islands, and renamed VANDA. 
16.5.2005: Nostos Maritime Co, Piraeus, managers), 
27.7.2009: Sold to Royal Blue Marine SA (Royal Melody Ltd, Piraeus, managers), and renamed MICHAEL, under Comoros flag. 
11.2009: Still on Equasis.

VERENA (1992 - 1994) demise chartered to Dundalk Shipowners Ltd.
O.N. 755364. 492g. 299n. 1,427d. 80.40 x 10.06 x 3.261metres.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (220 x 280mm) Deutz RSBA8M528 oil engine made by Kloeckner-Humboldt-Deutz, Koeln. 1,000 BHP. 11 kts.
1978: Completed as VERENA by Detlef Hegemann Rolandwerft G.m.b.H., Bremen (Yard No. 101) for Thekla Schepers K.G. m.s. “Verena” & Company, Haren/Ems.
4.1992: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., Bahamas.
7.1992: Alexander Partners (Shipbroking) Ltd., London, managers, and renamed ROCKISLAND, registered Dundalk (O.N. 401851)
1994: Sold to Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., and removed from management.
1995: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd.

ROCKISLAND (1992 - 1994) see ship No. above.
ROCKFORD (1994)
O.N. 403005. 955g. 614n. 1,558d. 65.84 x 10.93 x 4.292 metres oa.
Post 1994: 1,044g. 549n. 1,558d.
8-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (220 x 380mm) Brons type oil engine made by Appingedammer Brons, Appingedam. 1,014 BHP. 11 kts.
1976: Completed as VISCOUNT by Schpsw. Bodewes Gruno, Foxhol (Yard No. 236) for Rederij Viscount, (Becks Scheepsvaartkantoor B. V. managers), Holland.
1988: Sold to Highgoal Shipping Ltd., (Harris & Dixon (Shipbrokers) Ltd., London managers), Cyprus. and renamed CANFORD. 
1991: Carisbrooke Shipping plc, appointed as managers.
1993: Union Transport Group plc, appointed managers
6.1994: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., (Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., managers), and renamed ROCKFORD.
7.1994: Sold to McCorkell Shipping Ltd., Glasgow, (same managers), retaining Dundalk registry.
1996: Renamed LOUGH MASK.
1996: Sold to Salcus Shipping Ltd., (Baltway Shipping Ltd., managers), Belize, and renamed STAR ANNA


ROCKPOINT (1994 - 1996) see ship No. above.
ROCKISLAND (1995 - ) see ship No. above.
SEA BOYNE (1996 - ) see ship No. above.
SOLWAY FISHER (1996 - 19 ) see ship No. above.




Still to research fully
Comity scraping her way up river to Dundalk at nearly half ebb on 11th Sept. 1989 with grain from Rotterdam, Master Capt McNally. She' throwing up lots of mud and sprats for the following gulls. Built by Cochrane Shipbuilders Ltd; Selby in 1980 as the Angelonia for J,Wharton Ltd; Goole and 1988 to Everards and renamed Comity. 1997 to O. Dorey Ltd; -- Torbulk Ltd; Grimsby and renamed Portland. Sold 1997 to John Fleming & Co. Ltd; -- Hay & Co.Ltd; Lerwick and renamed Shetland Trader. 798 gt. 554 nt. 60.33 x 11.28 x 3.9. 999 bhp. 11 kn.


----------



## markcable

Hi Jacktar,

Dan McFaul was my first skipper !, I joined Dorey's as a deck boy/Class 5 trainee on the newbuild "Perelle" at Cooks yard in Wivenhoe, Essex in Jan 1979. I always remember him threatening to sack me on my first day as we all went the pub for lunch as the galley onboard was not yet working. If I remember he was a teetotaller. I also sailed with his brother Jimmy on the "Rocquaine". I worked on all the new Dorey ship's and was also on the "Havelet" when she was sold to some dodgy Russians in Antwerp.

regards, Mark


----------



## Jim McFaul

Jimmy (Captain James) is my dad, he's 90 now, just been over to visit him in Larne. Dan I'm afraid died over ten years ago at home in Larne. Dan and my dad were with quite a few Dorey ships. Think a couple of my cousins, Jackie and Jimmy McCullough, were also skippers with Dorey's)


----------



## petermac

Jim McFaul said:


> Jimmy (Captain James) is my dad, he's 90 now, just been over to visit him in Larne. Dan I'm afraid died over ten years ago at home in Larne. Dan and my dad were with quite a few Dorey ships. Think a couple of my cousins, Jackie and Jimmy McCullough, were also skippers with Dorey's)


I remember being onboard the Belgrave with Capt Jimmy? His son was on the same voyage, contemplating a 'Radiographer' career way back in the seventies or early eighties? I was second mate then, I remember he was a Master with previous experience as mate with Jebsens?
A very proud seafaring family...so sad that Capt Dan has passed away

He was what is needed now...a true spirit of the Nautical Instructor, how many of the new boys can take the Longships on the inside now?


----------

